# Remembering John McCain



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

If McCain purposely did not invite Palin to his funeral he lost what respect I had for him.
She upstaged him, that is why he was so bitter.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If McCain purposely did not invite Palin to his funeral he lost what respect I had for him.
> She upstaged him, that is why he was so bitter.


"Upstaged" is not the word you want.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> "Upstaged" is not the word you want.


That is exactly the word I want, it's not the word you want.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is exactly the word I want, it's not the word you want.


She grabbed more than her share of attention in the press because few could believe that such an idiot could have had a successful political career.  My brother has lived in Alaska since 1970 or so, and at the time he filled me in on Alaska politics in re Palin - her real attraction to Alaskan voters was the coolness factor of her background as a beauty-contest winner and her mixed-race husband who was a champion snowmobile racer.  It's hard to get more "Alaskan" than that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> She grabbed more than her share of attention in the press because few could believe that such an idiot could have had a successful political career.  My brother has lived in Alaska since 1970 or so, and at the time he filled me in on Alaska politics in re Palin - her real attraction to Alaskan voters was the coolness factor of her background as a beauty-contest winner and her mixed-race husband who was a champion snowmobile racer.  It's hard to get more "Alaskan" than that.


I've been to Alaska, being a "Beauty Contest" winner from there ain't say'n much, just saying.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've been to Alaska, being a "Beauty Contest" winner from there ain't say'n much, just saying.


She wasn't raised there.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've been to Alaska, being a "Beauty Contest" winner from there ain't say'n much, just saying.


Just more Duck Shit.
She didn't win the beauty contest in Alaska pinhead....
She was elected Governor & was also chosen to run for VP.
She's accomplished more just winning the beauty contest than you ever have or will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've been to Alaska, being a "Beauty Contest" winner from there ain't say'n much, just saying.


You don't think she is hot?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just more Duck Shit.
> She didn't win the beauty contest in Alaska pinhead....
> She was elected Governor & was also chosen to run for VP.
> She's accomplished more just winning the beauty contest than you ever have or will.


"Oh so there!" Wow you really told me off there LE! Ever look back at how petty and small you come of as? Hilarious, don't stop though, it's pretty damn funny to watch you spit and squirm.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't think she is hot?


I'm the least judgmental person you'll ever talk to. I'm sure her family loves her and that is enough for me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Oh so there!" Wow you really told me off there LE! Ever look back at how petty and small you come of as? Hilarious, don't stop though, it's pretty damn funny to watch you spit and squirm.


Busy erasing all doubt. Atta boy Duck!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm the least judgmental person you'll ever talk to. I'm sure her family loves her and that is enough for me.


Fucking liar!


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> She grabbed more than her share of attention in the press because few could believe that such an idiot could have had a successful political career.  My brother has lived in Alaska since 1970 or so, and at the time he filled me in on Alaska politics in re Palin - her real attraction to Alaskan voters was the coolness factor of her background as a beauty-contest winner and her mixed-race husband who was a champion snowmobile racer.  It's hard to get more "Alaskan" than that.


*So what's your problem with Sarah Palin.....*

*Her family is no different than the average American Family......*
*I don't like her because she Quit as Governor, don't like people that quit.*
*She signed up for the job and if the Democratic scumbags were filing*
*to many legal challenges against her, well then she should have been prepared*
*or take your lumps....*
*McCain was just a pure and simple dickwad who was running guns and weapons*
*on the sly....no question about it....that WILL be his legacy....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Oh so there!" Wow you really told me off there LE! Ever look back at how petty and small you come of as? Hilarious, don't stop though, it's pretty damn funny to watch you spit and squirm.


*I do believe he " Told You Off " .....now go back inside and wipe your face.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm the least judgmental person you'll ever talk to. I'm sure her family loves her and that is enough for me.


Yes, talking about   girls from a specific state in a derogatory manner is not judgmental.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm the least judgmental person you'll ever talk to. I'm sure her family loves her and that is enough for me.


That was the least truthful comment ever posted on this board by the coward...not easy, but true.


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

*McStain is his name....*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


>


The first post in this thread matches the decency of the departed American Legend.  Like nearly all or all legendary figures, there are varying degrees of baggage that historically attach to their legacy.  All four Mt Rushmore honorees have their individual baggage among their achievements lauded upon for history.  

The rest of the posts are attacks in varying directions about Palin.  Which seems to be a microcosm here on why McCain most likely requested she not attend.  She sucks the solemnity of any event she attends.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *McStain is his name....*


As expected, even during a decent period of mourning for an American hero you can't help but being an asshole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> She grabbed more than her share of attention in the press because few could believe that such an idiot could have had a successful political career.  My brother has lived in Alaska since 1970 or so, and at the time he filled me in on Alaska politics in re Palin - her real attraction to Alaskan voters was the coolness factor of her background as a beauty-contest winner and her mixed-race husband who was a champion snowmobile racer.  It's hard to get more "Alaskan" than that.


It always makes me laugh when you people tell us how smart you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The first post in this thread matches the decency of the departed American Legend.  Like nearly all or all legendary figures, there are varying degrees of baggage that historically attach to their legacy.  All four Mt Rushmore honorees have their individual baggage among their achievements lauded upon for history.
> 
> The rest of the posts are attacks in varying directions about Palin.  Which seems to be a microcosm here on why McCain most likely requested she not attend.  She sucks the solemnity of any event she attends.


To paraphrase, she's got big balls and isn't afraid to use them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> She wasn't raised there.


Oh?  Where was she raised?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It always makes me laugh when you people tell us how smart you are.


Since I didn't actually say that it is nice of you to admit you noticed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Since I didn't actually say that it is nice of you to admit you noticed.


And thanks for answering.  Lol!  Where was Palin raised?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*Why Was Sarah Palin Not Invited to John McCain’s Funeral?*
Posted at 1:41 pm on August 30, 2018 by streiff








Republican presidential candidate Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., center, joined by Gov. Sarah Palin, R-Alaska, left, and wife Cindy, pauses as he speaks to a rally with supporters on election night in Phoenix, Tuesday, Nov. 4, 2008. (AP Photo/Chris Carlson)




In what is perhaps a fitting denouement to the whole saga of flags-at-half-staff and condolences-not-given and invitations-not-forthcoming in the wake of John McCain’s death, we have this item.


President Donald Trump and former John McCain presidential running mate Sarah Palin are not invited to memorial services for the iconic Arizona senator, multiple sources tell PEOPLE.

“Two names you won’t see on the guest list: Trump and Palin,” says a Capitol Hill source with knowledge of funeral plans for McCain, who died of brain cancer Saturday at age 81.

“Invitations were not extended” to the two political figures, confirms Carla Eudy, a fundraiser who has worked with and been friends with the McCain family for decades.

A source with knowledge of the funeral arrangements adds that several longtime McCain staffers were also removed from the invite list in recent days by Eudy.

Who McCain and/or his family wanted at his funeral is entirely his/their business. The refusal to give President Trump an invitation is not unexpected. They simply didn’t like each other…perhaps because they had too many of the same personality traits. The decision to snub Sarah Palin is petty and vindictive.





*The only reason John McCain had even an outside chance of being competitive in 2008 was because of the addition of Sarah Palin to the ticket. And the way McCain’s campaign staff sabotage and undercut her was an atrocity. She may not have been ready for the limelight at the time, but by deliberately making her into the punchline of a joke, people like Nicolle Wallace robbed the GOP of a politician with charisma and talent.*

*Since 2008, Palin has been relentlessly loyal to John McCain, despite the treatment she received from his minions. And that continues even after this cheap snub.*



This is how HotAir colleague Allahpundit sees it:

…But her Twitter tribute was strong and it’s not as though Maverick was unfailingly respectful of Palin through the years. How many times had he let it be known since 2008, whether through surrogates or ultimately from his own lips, that he wished he’d chosen Joe Lieberman instead of her as VP? As much as that stung, even then Palin tried to deflect blame from McCain himself by attributing the sentiment to his “ghostwriters.” She had every political incentive over the past 10 years to join in the merry trashing of Maverick by the GOP base. She declined.

Bear in mind too that McCain will be _eulogized_ on Saturday by one guy who defeated him for the GOP nomination thanks to a scorched-earth smear campaign in South Carolina and by another guy who defeated him for the presidency by sporadically implying he was a racist. McCain had an enormous capacity to forgive his political rivals for their slights, even to the point of letting them speak at his memorial service. But … not Palin, I guess.

The amazing thing about the snub is that refusing to offer an invitation costs more than extending one would. It would have been the easiest thing to say “let bygones be bygones,” have Palin quietly attend, and thus avoid any headlines about her not being asked to show up. To absorb coverage like this the McCains really must have wanted her to stay away, a dishonor otherwise seemingly reserved for their least favorite people. That’s a shame


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> She wasn't raised there.


Sorry about that error - she wasn't born there.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> To paraphrase, she's got big balls and isn't afraid to use them.


I rarely would preface an opinion by attempting to claim it is something reasonably indisputable.  But Palin is an exception. 

She is an undereducated ne’er-do-well that parlayed a short stint as mayor of a small Alaskan city with a population of around 6,000, and the reputed crystal meth capitol of the world, into a short stint as a governor of a state with a population less than 700,000 when elected, which is on the very low end of the population requirement for a single House of Representative district. 

She is morbidly defensive when questioned on even the most basic and innocent of inquiries, convinced her stupidity will reveal itself, and often unwittingly does.  Examples are too many to give.  Starting with the Bush Doctrine, to the newspapers she doesn’t read, to her talking points penned on her palm, to her classic “refudiate”. 

Quits as Governor, after doing zero in that position, is the reason McCain stood no chance against Obama, only to run to the safe zone of Fox News only long enough before even they had enough of her diva/dumb/defensive drivel. 

Even the nincompoops here seem to rest their strongest support for her are based on her looks.

A very wise yet self-deprecating mathematics professor from Columbia once said, “to be truly effective, you must be ugly.  Look at all the great thinkers of our time.  Especially the women. They are, to a tee, extremely unpleasant to look at.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Sorry about that error - she wasn't born there.


Where was she raised?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where was she raised?


Plant the seed and Magoo starts to waffle....


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> ...Even the nincompoops here seem to rest their strongest support for her are based on her looks.
> 
> A very wise yet self-deprecating mathematics professor from Columbia once said, “to be truly effective, you must be ugly.  Look at all the great thinkers of our time.  Especially the women. They are, to a tee, extremely unpleasant to look at.”





Lion Eyes said:


>


Wow that was fast. But you only have at best 5 conservative political voices in the Republican group.  The rest are just famous, once well known for something unrelated to political or social causes, or Leggy Fox Blondes that Roger Ailes tried to hump. 

As for the evil ugly democrats, you’re missing so many political and social icons. Golda Meir. Bella Abzug. And you’ve included celebrities from the entertainment industry, whose views are as irrelevant as many of your Republican beauties (Prejean, Hasselbeck, Turner and Harmon).  Didn’t Hasselbeck strip nude on Survivor to “earn” a measely morsel of food?  Interesting jumpstart to fame, I suppose. 

But overall, you’ve done well with your fellow nincompoops in the category of measuring a woman’s worth by their physical appearance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Sorry about that error - she wasn't born there.


Don't worry, we are used to your blunders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I rarely would preface an opinion by attempting to claim it is something reasonably indisputable.  But Palin is an exception.
> 
> She is an undereducated ne’er-do-well that parlayed a short stint as mayor of a small Alaskan city with a population of around 6,000, and the reputed crystal meth capitol of the world, into a short stint as a governor of a state with a population less than 700,000 when elected, which is on the very low end of the population requirement for a single House of Representative district.
> 
> ...


There is the elitist we all know how to make fun of.






07:38 · HD
*The Ultimate TYT Election 2016 Meltdown - From Smug To Insane* …
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=youtube+election+night+meltdown+2016&&view=detail&mid=AB50B557D34296B84BD2AB50B557D34296B84BD2&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Wow that was fast. But you only have at best 5 conservative political voices in the Republican group.  The rest are just famous, once well known for something unrelated to political or social causes, or Leggy Fox Blondes that Roger Ailes tried to hump.
> 
> As for the evil ugly democrats, you’re missing so many political and social icons. Golda Meir. Bella Abzug. And you’ve included celebrities from the entertainment industry, whose views are as irrelevant as many of your Republican beauties (Prejean, Hasselbeck, Turner and Harmon).  Didn’t Hasselbeck strip nude on Survivor to “earn” a measely morsel of food?  Interesting jumpstart to fame, I suppose.
> 
> But overall, you’ve done well with your fellow nincompoops in the category of measuring a woman’s worth by their physical appearance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Pathetic








*GAME CHANGE: Top McCain Aides Shut Out From Funeral...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Wow that was fast. But you only have at best 5 conservative political voices in the Republican group.  The rest are just famous, once well known for something unrelated to political or social causes, or Leggy Fox Blondes that Roger Ailes tried to hump.
> 
> As for the evil ugly democrats, you’re missing so many political and social icons. Golda Meir. Bella Abzug. And you’ve included celebrities from the entertainment industry, whose views are as irrelevant as many of your Republican beauties (Prejean, Hasselbeck, Turner and Harmon).  Didn’t Hasselbeck strip nude on Survivor to “earn” a measely morsel of food?  Interesting jumpstart to fame, I suppose.
> 
> But overall, you’ve done well with your fellow nincompoops in the category of measuring a woman’s worth by their physical appearance.


Fast...perhaps. Easy? Absolutely.
Beauty and brains...they are not exclusive of one another...
Nincompoops? Sounds misogynistic or perhaps you're gynophobic.....


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe those "campaign aides" were the ones who cost him the election by suggesting Palin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe those "campaign aides" were the ones who cost him the election by suggesting Palin.


Those campaign aids, like Palin, probably told him to stand up and pee.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe those "campaign aides" were the ones who cost him the election by suggesting Palin.


It was Bushʻs fault.  Remember?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

T


Sheriff Joe said:


> There is the elitist we all know how to make fun of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the 4 paragraph babblers in here.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fast...perhaps. Easy? Absolutely.
> Beauty and brains...they are not exclusive of one another...
> Nincompoops? Sounds misogynistic or perhaps you're gynophobic.....


Despite your regular feign attempt to cast yourself as an average Joe, with vitriolic coarse language to verbally attempt to bully those whose opinions differ from your own, you are well versed in either already knowing, or can easily look up the accepted definition of a nincompoop.  

No amount of research using standard language sources will reveal any misogynistic or gynophobic underpinning to the word.  

But do continue your coarse and angry-man routine when opinions appear that unsettle your delicate constitution and thin skinned nature.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is the elitist we all know how to make fun of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never gets old.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Despite your regular feign attempt to cast yourself as an average Joe, with vitriolic coarse language to verbally attempt to bully those whose opinions differ from your own, you are well versed in either already knowing, or can easily look up the accepted definition of a nincompoop.
> 
> No amount of research using standard language sources will reveal any misogynistic or gynophobic underpinning to the word.
> 
> But do continue your coarse and angry-man routine when opinions appear that unsettle your delicate constitution and thin skinned nature.



Blah, blah, blah...fken blowhard.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Despite your regular feign attempt to cast yourself as an average Joe, with vitriolic coarse language to verbally attempt to bully those whose opinions differ from your own, you are well versed in either already knowing, or can easily look up the accepted definition of a nincompoop.
> 
> No amount of research using standard language sources will reveal any misogynistic or gynophobic underpinning to the word.
> 
> But do continue your coarse and angry-man routine when opinions appear that unsettle your delicate constitution and thin skinned nature.


Deny it all you want, your posts don't support those denials...
In this day and age of political correctness, nincompoop when describing women seems to fit the terms and you just fine.
So misogynistic  & gynophobic it is.
Thin skinned? Nah not the right word. Annoyed is better, when it comes to pseudo intellects, pinheads and dick wads like yourself.
Now run along you nincompoop.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Deny it all you want, your posts don't support those denials...
> In this day and age of political correctness, nincompoop when describing women seems to fit the terms and you just fine.
> So misogynistic  & gynophobic it is.
> Thin skinned? Nah not the right word. Annoyed is better, when it comes to pseudo intellects, pinheads and dick wads like yourself.
> Now run along you nincompoop.


A single citation to anything with a flyspeck of objectivity will do as to any derogatory inference relating to gender in the word nincompoop rather than simply your own angry, coarse and uncivil retorts that I can only anticipate raise your blood pressure and bait the bear to goad you on with self-gratifying statements of what you believe are hurtful insults hurled in this direction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Never gets old.


Listening to people tell us how smart they are in no less than 3 paragraphs never gets old.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A single citation to anything with a flyspeck of objectivity will do as to any derogatory inference relating to gender in the word nincompoop rather than simply your own angry, coarse and uncivil retorts that I can only anticipate raise your blood pressure and bait the bear to goad you on with self-gratifying statements of what you believe are hurtful insults hurled in this direction.


Good lord run on sentence much? Where's the grammar police....espola????


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Good lord run on sentence much? Where's the grammar police....espola????


Espola hit the button on the device around your neck...yelling "I've fallen and can't get up" is not needed. Please get on this post that murdered the King's English.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Did Sarah Palin really deserve that?
AUGUST 30, 2018
Just the fact that Palin is being excluded from John McCain's funeral says mountains about the bad side of McCain.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/did_sarah_palin_really_deserve_that.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Who Really Started the Trump-McCain Feud?
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/who_really_started_the_trumpmccain_feud.html&ved=2ahUKEwjC9bqImJfdAhVJKawKHaJbACcQqUMwBnoECAUQGw&usg=AOvVaw2ENC6SDqHRtzuTAx0eZev4


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A single citation to anything with a flyspeck of objectivity will do as to any derogatory inference relating to gender in the word nincompoop rather than simply your own angry, coarse and uncivil retorts that I can only anticipate raise your blood pressure and bait the bear to goad you on with self-gratifying statements of what you believe are hurtful insults hurled in this direction.


Just so much poppycock.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Senator Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) said it was “disturbing” how President Donald Trump handled the passing of Sen. John McCain Thursday during an interview with CBS News.

“It bothers me greatly when the president says things about John McCain,” said Graham, a longtime friend and colleague of McCain. “It pisses me off to no end. And the way he handled the passing of John is just—it was disturbing.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just so much poppycock.


Is that your way of saying you don't understand what he wrote? . . . because that is exactly what your response says.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that your way of saying you don't understand what he wrote? . . . because that is exactly what your response says.


Poppycock...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poppycock...


I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just so much poppycock.


Obfuscation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Obfuscation.


Balderdash


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll take that as a yes.


Of course you will...
That's your way of saying you don't understand...pinhead.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

espola said:


> As expected, even during a decent period of mourning for an American hero you can't help but being an asshole.



*You are the ASSHOLE....you KNOW his History.*
*To deny it delves further into your twisted character...*
*Supporting a Known Criminal Politician at ANY Time*
*is the worst....*

*You going to support Menendez like this too.....*
*McStain and Menendez are one in the same.....*
*It's down right shameful that a KNOWN creep like*
*McStain is being Honored like this....And YOU*
*know it.....!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

*Fat Slob Bob is down and out......just grow up and face the TRUTH.*
*Otherwise you will carry those Forum induced cauliflower ears for life....*


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are the ASSHOLE....you KNOW his History.*
> *To deny it delves further into your twisted character...*
> *Supporting a Known Criminal Politician at ANY Time*
> *is the worst....*
> ...


Asshole.  Let me know when you have performed 1/10 the patriotic service of McCain.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Asshole.  Let me know when you have performed 1/10 the patriotic service of McCain.


 Apparently the nutters in here are having a competition to see who can be the biggest asshole. There is no effort towards debate from these buffoons anymore, they simply troll while ignoring their obvious hypocrisy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently the nutters in here are having a competition to see who can be the biggest asshole. There is no effort towards debate from these buffoons anymore, they simply troll while ignoring their obvious hypocrisy.


Lets debate, why did Trump win the election?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets debate, why did Trump win the election?


He earned more electoral votes.

"The most important states, though, were Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin. Trump won those states by 0.2, 0.7 and 0.8 percentage points, respectively — and by 10,704, 46,765 and 22,177 votes. Those three wins gave him 46 electoral votes; if Clinton had done one point better in each state, she'd have won the electoral vote"

donald-trump-will-be-president-thanks-to-80000-people-in-three-states


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He earned more electoral votes.
> 
> "The most important states, though, were Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin. Trump won those states by 0.2, 0.7 and 0.8 percentage points, respectively — and by 10,704, 46,765 and 22,177 votes. Those three wins gave him 46 electoral votes; if Clinton had done one point better in each state, she'd have won the electoral vote"
> 
> donald-trump-will-be-president-thanks-to-80000-people-in-three-states


What caused the country to vote Trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What caused the country to vote Trump?


By over 2.8 million the country didn't.

"More people were in attendance as the Ohio State Buckeyes beat a high school football team in Columbus last weekend. More people live in Gary, Ind., than made the difference in this presidential race. In fact, Clinton's margins in 51 counties were larger than the deficit in these three critical states. That's _margins_, not the number of votes she actually won."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What caused the country to vote Trump?


Enough people in the right states believed what he said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Enough people in the right states believed what he said.


Are you sure it wasn't because they didn't like the previous democrat that lived in the white house?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure it wasn't because they didn't like the previous democrat that lived in the white house?


Obama was more popular on his way out than t is now.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/obama_administration/obama_approval_index_history

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/trump_administration/trump_approval_index_history

And those numbers are from Rasmussen Reports that always seems to be by themselves off to the right-wing side of the other pollsters.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Asshole.  Let me know when you have performed 1/10 the patriotic service of McCain.


*I've done more in one Year running Businesses that stimulate the economy *
*than that piece of shit did over his life time, and I've had 31 + years of just that*
*....So fuck off !*

*Go suck his butt some more, you know what he's done over seas and the criminal *
*operations he's been associated with....*

*I respect when someone does their time in service and comes out further helping*
*the Country and The Economy.....*
*That slimeball negated any and all intentional/unintentional deeds he did with*
*all of his Criminal acts and associations.*

*Pound Sand You Lying Thief.....*

*Don't climb on your soapbox with the reputation you have here....Lord knows*
*what you have accumulated in real life......*

*Asshole ⁿ*


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2018)

"You people" can decide if this asshole is part of your group --

https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/politics/arizona/2018/08/31/meghan-mccain-threatening-tweet-ben-domenech-jack-dorsey/1154769002/


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By over 2.8 million the country didn't.
> 
> "More people were in attendance as the Ohio State Buckeyes beat a high school football team in Columbus last weekend. More people live in Gary, Ind., than made the difference in this presidential race. In fact, Clinton's margins in 51 counties were larger than the deficit in these three critical states. That's _margins_, not the number of votes she actually won."


*And that is the amount ( and then some ) of ILLEGAL votes in California our fucked up AG *
*Xavier Becerra would NOT let the Feds investigate for blatant fraud thru the California DMV*
*motor voter scam.....Gee and I wonder why, hmmmm because he was deep in the DNC....*

*Hillary tried to steal an election, just as she STOLE the primary from Bernie and then *
*magically his debts were paid and they have a NEW house.....*

*You're another Butt Sucking Liberal who believes in " Rainbow " Fairy Tales....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Obama was more popular on his way out than t is now.
> 
> http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/obama_administration/obama_approval_index_history
> 
> ...


Still believe in pollsters?
How about leprechauns?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Obama was more popular on his way out than t is now.
> 
> http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/obama_administration/obama_approval_index_history
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Enough people in the right states believed what he said.


More than enough believed what she said.  Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Obama was more popular on his way out than t is now.
> 
> http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/obama_administration/obama_approval_index_history
> 
> ...


The power of popularity


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2018)

"The America of John McCain has no need to be made great again, because America was always great."  -- Meghan McCain today.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> "The America of John McCain has no need to be made great again, because America was always great."  -- Meghan McCain today.


#MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #MAGA


Again, "Again", when was that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> "The America of John McCain has no need to be made great again, because America was always great."  -- Meghan McCain today.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, "Again", when was that?


10 years ago....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!


#MFPA
(make funerals political again)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently the nutters in here are having a competition to see who can be the biggest asshole. There is no effort towards debate from these buffoons anymore, they simply troll while ignoring their obvious hypocrisy.


They'll have to take that title from you douche bag...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Enough people in the right states believed what he said.


Or they weren't buying what Hillary was selling...


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently the nutters in here are having a competition to see who can be the biggest asshole. There is no effort towards debate from these buffoons anymore, they simply troll while ignoring their obvious hypocrisy.


It's multi-way neck and neck so far.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2018)

What I posted on FB this morning --

People who know me well know that I tend to be irreverent at times when people expect solemnity, with perhaps a few exceptions, as when I recited Frost's Stopping by Woods.on a Snowy Evening from memory at my mother's memorial, or when I spoke of my father's life at his memorial -- and I found myself fighting back and wiping away a few tears this morning - and then they had to sing Danny Boy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> What I posted on FB this morning --
> 
> People who know me well know that I tend to be irreverent at times when people expect solemnity, with perhaps a few exceptions, as when I recited Frost's Stopping by Woods.on a Snowy Evening from memory at my mother's memorial, or when I spoke of my father's life at his memorial -- and I found myself fighting back and wiping away a few tears this morning - and then they had to sing Danny Boy.


Try waiting until 10 am before you start drinking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Try waiting until 10 am before you start drinking.


Why? To be on the same page as you, lacking in the qualities that made America great, buffoons one needs to be three sheets to the wind.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Obama was more popular on his way out than t is now.
> 
> http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/obama_administration/obama_approval_index_history
> 
> ...


Who did these polls having winning the election?


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Who did these polls having winning the election?


You couldn't look it up?

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/elections/election_2016/rasmussen_reports_calls_it_right


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> "The America of John McCain has no need to be made great again, because America was always great."  -- Meghan McCain today.


*Sucker.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> "The America of John McCain has no need to be made great again, because America was always great."  -- Meghan McCain today.


We will give her credit and a pass today, she is just defending her dad.


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, "Again", when was that?


*MAGA......means " Make America Great Again " which stands for resurrecting the United States*
*from the Shithole the past three presidents put America in......*

*Clinton and Obama were the worst....Bush for not doing the job correctly in Iraq all the while *
*incurring massive expenses and loss of life trying to finish a family vendetta....*


*The remaining McCain's sold the funeral to the Deep State operatives so they could *
*pontificate and slander a sitting President.....*

*That was the most disgusting display I have EVER witnessed at ANY funeral EVER !*

*To not invite Trump and for his family to sit there and let that happen at the funeral*
*was just down right raunchy...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> It's multi-way neck and neck so far.



*YOU ARE THE LIAR.....*

*WE POINT OUT YOUR LIES.....*

*YOU ARE BUTT SORE OVER THE TRUTH.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *YOU ARE THE LIAR.....*
> 
> *WE POINT OUT YOUR LIES.....*
> 
> *YOU ARE BUTT SORE OVER THE TRUTH.......*


You are a mealy mouth little weasel. You are in a race to the bottom and on the wrong side of history.


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a mealy mouth little weasel. You are in a race to the bottom and on the wrong side of history.



*You chose to project on this Labor Day weekend because of the Pain.....*

*The TRUTH hurts or you would NOT have responded.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You chose to project on this Labor Day weekend because of the Pain.....*
> 
> *The TRUTH hurts or you would NOT have responded.*


I'll call a jackass a jackass any day, and you are a jackass, one that needs a good kick in the ass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll call a jackass a jackass any day, and you are a jackass, one that needs a good kick in the ass.


Ok, wez. lol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *MAGA......means " Make America Great Again " which stands for resurrecting the United States*
> *from the Shithole the past three presidents put America in......*
> 
> *Clinton and Obama were the worst....Bush for not doing the job correctly in Iraq all the while *
> ...


The rest of the world moves on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Trumps response to the classless attacks from a memorial yesterday.



Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
·
14h

MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trumps response to the classless attacks from a memorial yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to my hospital records write-up, when I was in the ER and they were trying to determine my level of consciousness, they asked me some simple questions, including "What is the name of the President?"  The ER Dr. notes say that I answered correctly and then had a seizure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/08/same-liberal-media-that-called-john-mccain-a-racist-and-islamophobe-praise-him-as-hero-in-death/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

espola said:


> According to my hospital records write-up, when I was in the ER and they were trying to determine my level of consciousness, they asked me some simple questions, including "What is the name of the President?"  The ER Dr. notes say that I answered correctly and then had a seizure.


#MAGA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Were they really?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Were they really?


I honestly dont know because I didnt watch any of it.
I just thought the meme was funny, and saw at least one pot shot at Trump per blue check mourner in the twitter-verse, so the meme seemed to fit.

Im making a list of people I dont want at my funeral. (jk)
Who does that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I honestly dont know because I didnt watch any of it.
> I just thought the meme was funny, and saw at least one pot shot at Trump per blue check mourner in the twitter-verse, so the meme seemed to fit.
> 
> Im making a list of people I dont want at my funeral. (jk)
> Who does that?


No one, especially the McCain family, wanted to have people jeering and booing Trump during a funeral service that was honoring a man of honor. Trump is a joke and his mere presence is an affront to rational, mature, civilized people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one, especially the McCain family, wanted to have people jeering and booing Trump during a funeral service that was honoring a man of honor. Trump is a joke and his mere presence is an affront to rational, mature, civilized people.


https://t.co/BFuiC5zRbV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I honestly dont know because I didnt watch any of it.
> I just thought the meme was funny, and saw at least one pot shot at Trump per blue check mourner in the twitter-verse, so the meme seemed to fit.
> 
> Im making a list of people I dont want at my funeral. (jk)
> Who does that?


McCain is sort of like Hillary, never got the job they were entitled to and when a low life like Trump won it just ruffled and then plucked the old timers feathers.
I am over all of this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> McCain is sort of like Hillary, never got the job they were entitled to and when a low life like Trump won it just ruffled and then plucked the old timers feathers.
> I am over all of this.


Everything they do backfires.
The irony and justice of it is like great wine to me.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

espola said:


> According to my hospital records write-up, when I was in the ER and they were trying to determine my level of consciousness, they asked me some simple questions, including "What is the name of the President?"  The ER Dr. notes say that I answered correctly and then had a seizure.


*Your cognitive functions appear quite fine.....

No Sympathy for you.....

Your synaptic routing is Liberal in nature, thus the seizure
immediately after a reply to a question requiring the TRUTH.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3100


*The grossest Funeral I've ever witnessed because of this shit....*


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

espola said:


>


Privileged with entitlement vs duty bound by honor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Privileged with entitlement vs duty bound by honor.


Maybe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

"Many a man has attempted to be surrounded by constant pleasure but it never lasts as eventually the barbarians come around."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

How much backlash will there be to the 8 days of McCainapalooza?
SEPTEMBER 3, 2018
I suspect a lot of unspoken discontent and anger are out there over the psy-ops campaign that has been waged for over a week to tell us how noble it i...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/how_much_backlash_will_there_be_to_the_8_days_of_mccainapalooza.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Is it over yet?
SEPTEMBER 3, 2018
John McCain's true legacy.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/is_it_over_yet.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

McCain, Trump and eulogies
SEPTEMBER 3, 2018
Agenda uber alles.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/mccain_trump_and_eulogies.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it over yet?
> SEPTEMBER 3, 2018
> John McCain's true legacy.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/is_it_over_yet.html


That was just season one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/BFuiC5zRbV


Of course.
Trump should of used AF1, that would have really pissed them off.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

My wife called me from her business trip to Hanoi.  It was already in the schedule to have a tour of the Hanoi Hilton prison memorial, but since her group may be the first US commercial group to make a formal visit since McCain's death, she told me that they are working up something special.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> My wife called me from her business trip to Hanoi.  It was already in the schedule to have a tour of the Hanoi Hilton prison memorial, but since her group may be the first US commercial group to make a formal visit since McCain's death, she told me that they are working up something special.


We do live in interesting times...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> My wife called me from her business trip to Hanoi.  It was already in the schedule to have a tour of the Hanoi Hilton prison memorial, but since her group may be the first US commercial group to make a formal visit since McCain's death, she told me that they are working up something special.


Season two?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Season two?


What kind of coverage would McCain have if he were a trump supporter?


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2018)

*McStain was buried today. *

*And President Trump AUTHORIZED the use of Air Force 2 to transport *
*his body/casket and those scumbags at the Funeral turned it into *
*a hate fest on the POTUS......*

*Any and all Democrats/Rhinos who supported this are scum....Pure Scum.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Photo by Ian Forsyth/Getty Images
*MALKIN: Death Be Not Loud*
by Michelle MalkinSeptember 8, 2018


Question: What is more cringe-inducing than a celebrity funeral?

Answer: Two back-to-back celebrity funerals.

The ghoulish twin spectacles last week memorializing Aretha Franklin and John McCain brought out the worst in family, friends and frenemies. No matter your partisan affiliation, these vulgar exercises in self-indulgence should serve as object lessons on how not to depart with dignity.

There was the nation's most infamous anti-Semite, Louis Farrakhan, smiling like the Cheshire cat onstage with hate crime hoax godfather Al Sharpton and shakedown con artist Jesse Jackson, who exploited his honored platform to threaten funeral attendees: "If you leave here today and don't register to vote, you're dishonoring Aretha."
There was lascivious 72-year-old Bill Clinton ogling 25-year-old Ariana Grande, who was wearing slightly more fabric than she normally wears, roughly equivalent to two 12- by 12-inch lace doilies, as she warbled "Natural Woman." (Clinton's latest public display of asininity closely rivaled his indecent conduct at his former Commerce Secretary Ron Brown's funeral, where the master media manipulator fake-cried after news videographers captured him yukking it up after the National Cathedral service.)

There was boorish Bishop Charles H. Ellis III copping a side-feel of Grande's barely covered bosom in the name of "friendliness."

There was Atlanta pastor Jasper Williams hijacking the Detroit dais to share his unsolicited views on crime and parenting.

And there was Georgetown professor Michael Eric Dyson taking a somber moment to honor Aretha Franklin's transcendent talent by wallowing in Trump Derangement Syndrome. Dyson called the president a "lugubrious leech," "dopey doppleganger of deceit and deviance," "lethal liar," "dimwitted dictator" and "foolish fascist."

A-plus for alliterative abomination!

Not to be outdone by the disrespectful requiem for the Queen of Soul, the five-day, three-city McCain processional marathon featured a vindictive blacklist (reportedly devised by the decedent himself); passive-aggressive eulogy swipes at President Trump by Meghan McCain, Joe Biden, Barack Obama and George W. Bush; and a hyperbolic media declaration about how the late Arizona senator's passing augured "the death of political courage" itself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Photo by Ian Forsyth/Getty Images
> *MALKIN: Death Be Not Loud*
> by Michelle MalkinSeptember 8, 2018
> 
> ...


Sounds like the rambling crowd in here doesn't it


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*One of the B-6's equals John McStain....*


----------

